
Indian Jets Strike on Pakistani Side of Kashmir Line - deepaksurti
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/25/world/asia/india-pakistan-kashmir-jets.html
======
throwawaysea
After a history of the Pakistani government letting terrorists
operate/organize within its borders, one can’t be surprised that India has
grown tired of the nuclear deterrent preventing them from making progress in
curbing attacks in India from Pakistani terror groups.

I agree the situation should be handled delicately, and hopefully
diplomatically, to a mutually-agreeable outcome. At the same time, continuing
to rely on the Pakistani government to make progress here would be foolish
given their poor track record in dealing with domestic terror groups. After
all, America acted unilaterally in the hunt for Osama bin Laden because the
Pakistani government was unreliable. To this day many sources allege the
direct involvement of many Pakistani officials in harboring OBL
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/10/14...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/10/14/pakistani-
leaders-knew-osama-bin-laden-was-in-pakistan-says-former-defense-minister/)).

------
yumraj
Note: This is not random attack by India. This was in response to an attack 2
weeks ago by Pakistani terrorists in India which had killed 40+ security
personnel. Moreover this was an attack on terrorist camps in
hilly/mountaineous terrain.

------
techie128
NYT's anti-India bias is showing.

That said, this was expected. India's diplomacy and restraint has been tested
time and time again. It has taken a page from Israel, US & Russia's book.
India is only cleaning up the mess that Pakistan should've cleared on its side
of the border.

~~~
debt
It’s against international law to randomly bomb another country. Duh

India didn’t get authorization from the UN Security Council nor was this in
self defense.

I think _your_ bias may be showing.

~~~
Arnt
FWIW, that part of Kashmir isn't technically another country. Kashmir's
unelected ruler chose to remain independent when he had to choose back in
August 1947, Pakistan invaded in September and Kashmir then joined India in
October.

The border is labelled "line of control" on the maps. What India bombed is in
the part of Kashmir-then-India that Pakistan effectively controls but that
other countries don't recognise.

~~~
manojlds
BTW, it wasn't PoK that was attacked. It was Pakistan.

------
rraghur
I read elsewhere that this might very well be with tacit agreement from Pak

* India bombs terror camps and can show it's retaliation for the suicide attack.

* Pak has always denied existence of the camps - so of course they 'missed' and bombed empty ground. Helps them save face internally.

------
wickrom
I wonder why this news is worthy of being discussed on HN?

~~~
amriksohata
Because 2 nuclear powers are going at each other

------
niteshade
Hey dang, there's some problematic comments[1][2] in here from godelmachine.
As far as I'm aware (and at the very least in the UK), calling someone a
"paki" is a slur.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19254972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19254972)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19255009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19255009)

------
sauravt
Countries with nuclear weapons should not go to war with each other.

~~~
yumraj
Countries should also not harbor and train and support terrorists that attack
neighbors.

~~~
Pharmakon
You’re right, but avoiding nuclear war is the higher priority. If India and
Pakistan want to kick the ahit out of each other they should disarm their
nuclear weapons. Imagine for a moment that Russia had been sending terrorist
to the US border with Canada. Now imagine that the US started bombing Russian
border towns. You would quite rightly, be crappping your pants and focusing on
the threat of global annihilation.

Nuclear powers are burdened with a far greater need for restraint _out of
necessity_ than non-nuclear powers, even in the face of provocation.

------
Pharmakon
This would be a very stupid reason to jumpstart an apocalypse. You’d really
hope nuclear armed neighbors would have more restraint.

~~~
hereiskkb
Ha ha. Restraint is not an option when 50+ soldiers of said country get
suicide bombed by a terrorist group known to be residing with impunity and
immunity in the other said country. At this point, it's a wonder it's not all
out war.

~~~
Pharmakon
Of course it’s an option, when the alternative is a potential nuclear
holocaust. I’m not denying that Pakistan makes for a miserable neighbor, just
that limited engagements with limited casualties are preferable to risking
nuclear war.

~~~
yumraj
There has been limited engagement for last 70+ years with no result.

As Einstein said, lunacy is doing the same thing again and again and expect a
different result.

~~~
dingaling
Was Mr Einstein qualified to comment in international affairs?

Anyway, that expression is misattributed:

[https://quoteinvestigator.com/2017/03/23/same/](https://quoteinvestigator.com/2017/03/23/same/)

------
JackPoach
Thanks god there are no casualties.

~~~
l1feh4ck
I don't understand why to thank god for that. Pakisthan have denied the
existence of such terrorist organisation even though the last surgical strick
from India killed over 50 jihadis who were trained to attack India. The attack
was done by 12 mirage aircraft carrying bombs weighing over 1000kgs. This have
a destructive radius over 15 kms. The Indian intel and the state is claming
that there is anywhere beteen 300-400 Jihadis killed in this attack. Major
strike on terror from Indian side.

~~~
JackPoach
It's a figure of speech. I am an atheist.

------
mhq
A fool's election winning strategy is putting more than a few billion people
at risk of nuclear apocalypse!

Note that the Pakistani analysts predicted this a long time ago (Indian
opposition parties also understand this) that the Indian PM Modi would create
a war like situation with Pakistan before their upcoming elections.

~~~
mhq
Example:
[https://twitter.com/AsharJawad/status/1072387135485943808](https://twitter.com/AsharJawad/status/1072387135485943808)
"After BJP defeat in state elections & Pakistan's masterstroke in Kartarpur,
Indian estab. is on backfoot. Don't rule out false flags in Kashmir & India
(esp. INC ruled Punjab) followed by border skirmishes with Pak to revive
Hindutva nationalism ahead of 2019 G.E. Ram Mandir too."

~~~
amriksohata
Oh dear the ISI machine is out :D

------
19f191ty
I'd advise everyone to wait until it's confirmed. The fake news problem in
India is at another level.

~~~
yumraj
It was reported by Pakistan that this had happened, before Indian media had
reported.

~~~
19f191ty
What happened exactly? Nobody's arguing that Indian planes crossed the LoC.
But did they really bomb all the terrorist camps? Were the terrorists really
killed? Were there really no civilian casualties? How do we know? In fact, how
do they know? No source outside Indian media hasn't confirmed these details.
Not just that, the Indian media itself hasn't provided evidence to back these
claims

------
throwawayzkfg
This is highly irresponsible with the possibility of escalation of hostilities
between the nuclear armed neighbors. As some one rightly pointed out nuclear
powers carry the additional burden of restraint.

~~~
varunpant
Yeah well, next time travel to Pakistan and try explaining "responsibilities"
and "world peace" to them. I would love to observe that conversation.

~~~
throwawayzkfg
And this potential for escalation does not bother you?

------
amingilani
Honestly, with intense warmongering and politics being broadcast 24/7 in my
country, I come to HN to discuss better than what one zealot wants to do to
another. I already woke up to the news that India had crossed the border, felt
sad, decided to browse HN for intellectually stimulating debate and found this
instead.

Let's please stick to hacker-friendly content? This stuff will just invites a
flamewar, and we've got enough war talk happening in the real world.

~~~
godelmachine
Did you feel sad when Pakistan harbored terrorists blow up innocents in India?
Did you feel sad on 14th Feb when JeM attacked the military convoy trucks?

~~~
amingilani
I've had no concrete evidence of Pakistan harboring fugitives yet so I have no
feeling either way. I'd condemn it if it were true.

I did feel sad even JeM attacked the military convey along with every
Pakistani in my immediate surrounding. A loss of life is a terrible thing, and
we've been victims of terrorism for years. I'm sorry, were you expecting a
different response?

~~~
worldexplorer
Everyone know about hijacked Indian Aeroplane in Afghanistan in 1999 to free
Masood Azhar He can be seen now in news in Pakistan channels. I don't know why
Pakistan is scared of handing him over to India if they don't support
terrorism. He is not a government official or army man or any other person of
importance as per Pakistan narrative.

